# Short Turn on the Hudson



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey in the club acela now later to b posted my trip report  hope ur interested hope lsl isnt late cause im using it tonight..


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 28, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Hey in the club acela now later to b posted my trip report  hope ur interested hope lsl isnt late cause im using it tonight..


Keep us posted, Stephen - hope it goes well!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay made it home alive and well all trains on or close to on time hand wrote the TR its about 9 pages so will get that up late tonight early tomorrow


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay I feel that this TR is to long and has a lot of non rail but trip related notes so to simplify everything actual travel on Amtrak will be in a different color although I'd hope you read the entire thing! 

The following trip report was written as things were happening so if at anyone point I double back on something or resolve a problem or question later on you understand why. The following was also not edited in way it is solely my opinion and thoughts on an event as it occurred during my trip.

This trip has been loosely floating around in various forms and states for several months. However it never had any dates set or trains picked. I changed that late last night and worked on a fun afternoon of rail riding around Amtrak Empire Corridor. Highlights include the two Amtrak Trains Ethan Allen Express and Lake Shore Limited. Orginaly I was just going to ride Metro North's Hudson Line, but this seemed like more fun! Okay enough right lets get to the trains!

NJT Coastline Train# 7236 Little Silver to New York Penn Station:

The train pulled in to Little Silver Station right on time which is fitting since Little Silver is the first stop from the origin of the train. The train pulled in and instantly I turned my head up in disgust. I'd been spolied lately in that NJT has been running there brand new nice Bilevel cars on my line pretty consistently for a few months now. This hodge-podge of a train that showed up was not the pride of the fleet by any stretch of the imagination. There was however one Comet V car which are the nicest single level offering. I had to walk through 4 empty cars to get to it but I was determined to have a seat there so I walked pasted dozens of perfectly fine seats until I came to a 2 seater with the most window. Phew, now I'm good. The people across from me were 3 high school girls which you would think I would enjoy being in High School myself. Eh, these 3 were not one I am proud to have in my generation. I think the beef patty in hamburger I had for lunch and more brains then these 3 combined. Guess this is my payback for having to have that one seat. They tried to start a conversation, but frankly thats not why I ride the train. Got them quiet when they asked which high school I went to, by saying I went to a private school in the area that will give you your high school education for the affordable $20,000 a year. That ended the conversation and I was free to look out the window. I don't actually go to that private school, but I figured I'm never going to see them again and I knew it would shut them up.

Its amazing how my tastes have changed, I used to enjoy the part of the ride up to Rahway when you are running through endless suburban backyards, then link up with the NEC proper. Now I could careless about the backyards. I am flipping through the system timetable to see if when and where meets with Amtrak trains could occur. I was throughly disappointed with what i found. All I'd see was a measly Keystone. Then I was like hey wait today I'm actually riding Amtrak no more staring at the cars going by and drooling. Today I could do my own foaming!  After the meet with the Keystone I decided I would well write this and then read the rest of this months Trains Magazine. Not that I'm into railroading or anything  Just as I finished reading this months cover story we pulled into Secaucus Junction so NYP was just a few short minutes away. Dipped into the tunnel and thought about the ARC project and what a grand waste its going to be... Then arrived on track 1 or 2 can't remember for sure. Only had about 25 minutes to burn until boarding, so I used an expired Club Acela pass to get in. Luckily the lady at the desk was nice about it and let me in. Grabbed a few boxes of cookies since there usually $1.50 on board  . Got a soda, and then hopped on to the lounges free Wi-Fi to read some AU news and start a thread about the trip. Always wanted to start a TR while on the trip, but never feel like waiting on 3g signal I used there Wi-Fi and my Apple IPod Touch.

Anyway, once all that was done I bolted out of the CA cause I wanted to be sure I could sit alone in BC on the Ethan Allen. Well my false sense of urgency was unneeded there were plenty of open BC seats. I snagged the one that had almost its own entire Amfleet window which is good cause they are small windows! Okay impression of this club dinette car. Sitting down I instantly sank into a seat that was plushy and had some life in it. It was wide enough so you felt like you had space yet the armrest were close at hand. The next seat was a good 2 and a half feet away. If you pop the leg rest up things didn't work so well for me since I am taller. That is until I tilted the chair back. It really has a ton of pitch I could easily sleep in a seat like this! I've been on Acela and this beat my Acela seat by a mile. Granted I'm yet to ride first so I am not sure how they compare. But easily the nicest train seat I've ever been ticketed for. Sat until 3:20 when right on time we lurched forward and were on our way! Right after leaving NYP the attendant for BC I guess came in and spoke to the people in the car. Had a nice smile and was friendly. Asked me where I was heading and my name. His name was Tony and I am glad to say he was the best Amtrak Employee I ever met! My copy of the New York Times was on my seat when I arrived. After he talked with each passenger he offered each one a drink and bought it to them! This guy is something else! I am floored not only is this the nicest car I've ever been in, its got the best employee I've ever met, and the scenery of the Hudson River isn't to shabby either. Man I could really get used to this! At Yonkers now someone got on and he remember her and name and even the place she sat last time time she travelled! I really need to call Customer Service and ensure this man gets a medal! I wish he would be a sleeping car attendant or if he is I hope I get him on a route sometime! A few minutes after Yonkers I got up and walked through all 5 coaches! I was surprised to see this many cars going Rutland VT. It was a pretty decent crowd aboard only a few empty pairs of seats in each car. I wasn't sure what people meant by "on the river" but now I get it. Your "on the river" I am not even sure what to take pictures of as the whole thing is worthy of snap shots. Great CSX freight action on the other side of the river. I've seen 4 CSX trains hauling toward NYC even a small double stack intermodel. Man I am really enjoying myself! We are like 20 minutes from Poughkeepsie and I can feel us moving! I mean I know I'm in the last car so that always means a sort of rougher ride, but I can just feel the train really pushing to get us going! Its actually pretty neat to be bouncing around like this! I can really feel the speed! After Poughkeepsie Tony came in and told though going to Albany (everyone except me) it would be another hour. He came over to me remembering my name saying "Stephen your stop is in about 15 minutes, the door will be opening right on the other side of the Cafe okay?" I told him thank you and frowned that this was going to be it for what was IHMO the best Amtrak Experience I've every had. I wasn't really sure if I was supposed to tip him, and didn't care anyone who treated me with that level of service should be rewarded beyond the norm! So as the train started to slow at Rhineland I prepared to give him $10 since I was only on board for 90 minutes but I felt it would be enough to show that I really was floored by his kindness. Much to my amazement, while I was detraining and handing him his tip he held up his hand and shook it off! I can't believe this guy, if Amtrak could get OBS people to all be like him, the airlines would be hopeless! So I tried to express in words my sense that he was the best employee I had ever encountered and wished I could continue on the trip to Rutland. He laughed and I detrained. I watched the Ethan Allen Express pull away from me, and with it I knew that I had just had a train ride that I won't be forgetting anytime soon! I took a bunch of photos that will serve as the report for what went on outside the train.

Okay so thats my Ethan Allen story, before I continue I have a few questions. I am registered for the Spring Promo I booked less then 24 hours in advance is it still 2x points? The second question is Whats the best way to contact Amtrak about this attendant who exceeded every expectation of service and friendliness I could have ever imagined?

The LAKESHORE LIMITED!

Well I had just enough time at RHL to want to hit the rails. Wish granted. I heard the classic high pitch vibration of a track rolling up the track. Then a small touch of horn as he entered the station. It was a dual mode P42 started filming the arrival for youtube. I quick wave at the engineer got me another blast of horn, and the train worked its way to a halt. Door to the first car popped open. Conductor stepped off collected tickets at the door since this was the last station to board the Eastbound LSL. Climbed up the steps car attendant told me to take a left. Into an Amfleet I car  Not my favorite when I knew that the LSL should be running AMII and they ride better and provide better leg room. Nothing I could really do, so I scanned the car to see who was where and where I should look to grab a set of seats. Everything on the waterside was pretty much taken with the exception of a pair of seats that had no real widow. Decided what the heck might as well give the other side a chance. Grabbed an empty pair on the inland side. We sat in the station for a few minutes since the LSL had arrived a few minutes early. Just as I got settled and got my timetable and notebook out I heard the horn and then a lurch were rolling! Conductor said POU was 15 minutes away and that him and the attendant would be coming around to remind anyone who was detraining there. The inland side was nothing spectacular, but nothing shabby either. I could read the mileposts from this side so I was ready to clock a mile on the stop watch built in to my cell phone when we left POU and I felt us really moving on the way up. By the time I looked up from writing I felt us slowing down for the POU stop. We were pulling out about 2 minutes later since I guess we could leave early as it was just a discharge stop. 74 miles till NYP I noticed something about the mile posts along this part they are original New York Central posts this made me smile thinking these mile posts have been standing around long enough to remember trains like the 20th Century Limited roll on right past them. I felt us pick up a good amount of speed so when we crossed mile post 68 the clock started ticking, 46 seconds later I read mile post 67. Don't ask me what that means in M.P.H. I'm not good with math. This time though there was less of that feeling of speed since I was right behind the engine which IMHO has the best ride. Well I guess its time for dinner. I started my walk back through the coaches to find the cafe car. The first AMII coach looked like it had never seen a major overhaul. It had 2 old TV monitors tacked on to the overhead. I never even knew AMII had that. The seats were an old and in same cases tattered navy blue color. YIKES! Maybe my refurbished AMI car wasn't that bad. I walked through 2 more AMII cars that look current and well maintained.

Then I got to the Diner-Lite car the door wasn't like any Amfleet car I had ever seen looked it over twice for the kick to open or the push to open. Checked around the door for a button. I noticed a metal hatch I grabbed it was going to turn it though what if this isn't what I think it is. Driven by hunger I pulled the handle down and the the door creaked open away from me. I stepped into the Diner-Lite quickly glanced around and in my mind want "$^ this isn't set up like the Cardinal is it?" The conductor coach attendant and someone who must have been a sleeper attendant were sitting at the table closest to the door. They didn't look up or say anything at my enternce so I walked a little bit further into the car. here is where all of this gets interesting. I get as far as the middle of the car where I was hoping my cafe would be instead there is a man in a white chef's jacket preparing meals, to who must have been sleeper paxs seated at tables at the far end. Now I am totally lost and feel totally stupid. I thought they didn't serve dinner west of ALB and there was no cafe grand. I got out of that car in a hurry. Since now I felt I should have never been in there. Nothing to really close the door from this side so i do the best I can and high tail it back to my coach seat. As soon as I sit down I am like oh yeah the cafe went to BOS how silly of me. I now feel like a total @$$ for going in a car i shouldn't have. Still leaves more questions. I guess its dinner in NYP for me... Rats I love those little frozen pizza's. Anyway back to the report I have some question that will be at the end of this section. Inland side isn't terrible. If you have a choice sit left side Westbound and left side eastbound at least for the ALB to NYP part idk what else there is I haven't been on the LSL in like 10 years and I'm only 17 so memory not that good. Although there is evidence that this AMI came on before ALB because across from me under the seat is one of those cardboard cafe holders an empty beer bottle and bag of chips. I am so lost at this point why is the LSL so complicated? Okay at 69th Street well under it have to wait for the 7:20PM empire service to exit NYP on the single track before we can proceed. Its only 7:10.. do they expect the LSL to be late? because there is no way to dispatch this with out stalling the LSL if its on time. Not a huge deal ended up being two minutes late. I still feel as the inbound LD we should have went over the Empire train.. Well thats it from on board the LSL.

Questions: Did they add the AMI at ALB? Where they serving dinner? As a coach pax could I have gotten in on it?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh question admin/mod can you change the title I got the name wrong... its* rhinecliff* whoops but if it is possible can u change the title to Short turn on the hudson.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 30, 2009)

I enjoyed the first part . . . keep on railroading.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 30, 2009)

Somebody enjoyed his 2-1 seating.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 31, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Somebody enjoyed his 2-1 seating.


Thats an understatement :lol: It lived up to all the hype and then some


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait till you ride first class on the Canadian across Canada. After that, you can just die. There is nothing else to experience. LOL


----------



## Neil_M (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Wait till you ride first class on the Canadian across Canada. After that, you can just die. There is nothing else to experience. LOL


Fit a trip in on the British VSOE before you shuffle off this planet!


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 31, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till you ride first class on the Canadian across Canada. After that, you can just die. There is nothing else to experience. LOL
> ...


For the price of that trip one can go round trip on the Canadian and ride in the dome car. Last time I checked the VSOE did not have a park car on the back.


----------



## Neil_M (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


A day trip on the VSOE is about £300, a lot less than the Canadian!

http://www.orient-express.com/web/uktr/uk_day_trains.jsp


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


:lol: regardless I cant afford either one any time soon


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 2, 2009)

600 dollars for dinner on the train!!! yikes. I could do it. But that better be a dang good dinner. I rode a private care from chicago to NYC on a positioning move on the back of the Lake Shore Limited. that was about 300 dollars in 1990. So I just can't see 600 bucks for a several hour ride . . . unless I win the lottery.


----------



## cpamtfan (Apr 2, 2009)

I think what the timetable means is that they do serve some kind of food (all it says is "Combined Diner/Lounge between ALB-NYP),but it could mean actual meal service is provided. Also how much has the menu has changed since last July? I know they've tweeked some things around, but what is it currently placed at?

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## jis (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> 600 dollars for dinner on the train!!! yikes.


Those days are gone 300 GBP is only $440.  That is why I am off to Scotland over the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 3, 2009)

jis said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > 600 dollars for dinner on the train!!! yikes.
> ...


Don't forget your kilts! Oh, now there's another visual that will haunt me all day! :lol:


----------



## jis (Apr 3, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


That one is entirely your fault :lol: Add a Bagpipe and you have the whole picture :lol:

I am thinking of taking the train all the way to the northernmost station in Scotland, that would be Thurso. But then again I am tempted to go over the Highland Line to Mallaig. We'll see what happens.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 6, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


Aloha

LOL :lol: If you do wear the Kilt play the Bagpipe so to complete the the illusion.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Apr 7, 2009)

jis said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...



Are you going to post some pictures and a trip report!!!??? PLEASE!?


----------

